# Is it just me?



## MrsResetti (Mar 10, 2018)

Okay, don?t all go mad or anything but the music in Pocket Camp literally annoys me so much? Like the opening title music (main theme) has become so repetitive now and the gardening music always does my head in, especially during events. At the start it was cute, but now I?m kinda ??? Anyone agree?


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 10, 2018)

MrsResetti said:


> Okay, don’t all go mad or anything but the music in Pocket Camp literally annoys me so much? Like the opening title music (main theme) has become so repetitive now and the gardening music always does my head in, especially during events. At the start it was cute, but now I’m kinda ??? Anyone agree?



I don't necessarily hate it, but I do play with the sound off now. Originally I loved the music but it's gotten to the point where it's just too repetitive to bother listening to it lmao


----------



## CaramelCookie (Mar 10, 2018)

Totally agree. I play with the sound turned off.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm not much affected by this, because I never play with the sound on, its always on mute.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 10, 2018)

I don't like it either. I've been playing with the sound off for a while now, because I just don't feel like listening to the in game music


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 10, 2018)

I still love the music because it brings me back each and every time to all the other past AC games.


----------



## joelmm (Mar 10, 2018)

Most of the time I must play without the sound activated.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 10, 2018)

I occasionally listen to the main music but I usually mute it. I feel nostalgic about it but I don’t particularly like it. The garden music however I hate with a passion!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 10, 2018)

I've been playing with music turned off for a long time because I usually have TV or other music on in the background.

The one thing I don't think will ever get old is the way villagers sing in front of a microphone. That just regularly cracks me up. I don't know why. It's always the same thing. It's just hilarious to me.


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 14, 2018)

For the most part, I like the music throughout the game. I've always been a fan of (most) of the music in AC games. But the one area that I cannot stand is the garden. That music is just awful, manic and is very 'mini-game' like. The garden is not a mini-game, and the music should be relaxing as that is what gardening is to most people.  

Same thing with the quarry... it's very Super Mario Bros... which is a great thing, just not in AC. I do not enjoy silly mini-game music in Animal Crossing. 

I also wish that the game music would stop once you're inside your camper. Not sure why it continues to play. In other AC games, as soon as you enter your little house, the music stops and the relaxing sounds from outside are subtly heard in the background (river, ocean, etc). I would like to hear the river and the ocean while I am relaxing in my camper!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2018)

I shut all the sounds off and just play music of my choosing in the background.  The default sounds in ACC do get annoying after awhile.


----------



## amemome (Mar 14, 2018)

Are you me because same... I hate how little variety there is in the game music. I tend to be able to play for afternoon, evening, and night (rarely mornings) and play at night the longest. I have that night jingle ingrained into my system forever and will probably have to ask for it to be played at my funeral. Ugh.....


----------

